# New book out on the ur Quattro...to be released soon.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

One more to add to the collection.








From amazon.com
_Editorial Reviews
Book Description
The Audi quattro is a design landmark. When the car first appeared in 1980 it caused a sensation. Audi’s obsession with technical innovation resulted in a turbocharged four-wheel-drive machine that revolutionized rallying and took road car handling and grip to a new level. The quattro won on its rally debut, and went on to win four world titles. The quattro’s rallying career ended in 1986 with the banning of Group B, although road car production continued, and more than 11,000 cars were built in total. This beautifully designed book tells the full road car and competition story.

About the Author
An experienced motoring journalist and former racing driver (mostly in the sedan classes), Walton has worked as a staffer for Motor Sport, Motoring News, and Cars & Car Conversions. Jeremy currently writes The English Patient column, and has written several feature articles for Roundel, the magazine of the BMW Car Club of America. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Product Details
Hardcover: 160 pages 
Publisher: Haynes Publishing (December 30, 2007) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 1844253309 
ISBN-13: 978-1844253302 
Product Dimensions: 9.9 x 9.9 x 0.5 inches 
Shipping Weight: 1.9 pounds _


----------

